# 2012



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

this is something that haunts me everyday, especially when i see all the things that are occuring in our world. everything the bible claims too happen is happening in a way. what do you guys think?
is this another goverment excuse to cover whats really going on, or is our world coming to an end very soon?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

World isn't going to end in 2012. The signs given in the book of revelations have all happened before yet the world hasn't ended yet.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree the end is near!!! Since I am such a good friend I will let you sign over everything you own to me so that you can live your finial days without burden.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Although I think it's all bologna, I'd go by the Mayan Calendar way before I'd go by any bullshit written in the bible.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Although I think it's all bologna, I'd go by the Mayan Calendar way before I'd go by any bullshit written in the bible.


your a non believer


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Although I think it's all bologna, I'd go by the Mayan Calendar way before I'd go by any bullshit written in the bible.


*your a non believer*








[/quote]

Oh hell yes.

I don't believe in Santa Clause or the Tooth Fairy either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

But Santa Claus is based off a real person


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't see any real validity in the ending of the mayan calender meaning the end of the world. Do people think they should of some how made a calender that was infinite or is it only logical that they had to end it somewhere?

I beleive our world will end in approximitly 5 billion years when the sun dies and consumes earth. We will probably have many mass extinctions (natural or human made) before then which are the closest thing to the end of the world human civilization will ever come against.

With in our lifetimes the only thing I think we need to worry about is mass destruction caused by world wars and possibly the use of nukes though even with nukes, humans probably will survive in some numbers even if they are back in the dark ages.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

And he brings you free sh*t if you've been good all year.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> And he brings you free sh*t if you've been good all year.


That's true, there's at least SOME real evidence of Santa's existence, unlike that of some "god."


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Although I think it's all bologna, I'd go by the Mayan Calendar way before I'd go by any bullshit written in the bible.


You know how the mayans predicted stuff?

Got as high as a kite.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

and for all thoes who think the world is falling apart now, take a look at history







much more fucked up sh*t went down than is happening now, look at plauges, wars, famines, mini ice ages, sh*t we have it pretty good but there are alot of people who think these are terrible times and the end is coming


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

What do you think happens when we die p-man


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> What do you think happens when we die p-man


either A.) Nothing B.) We sleep a long time C.) We go to heaven or D.) We come back as ants

Id like to say we go to heaven but ya just never know.







Take life and death how it comes and go from there.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> What do you think happens when we die *p-man* dolphinswin


either A.) Nothing B.) We sleep a long time C.) We go to heaven or D.) We come back as ants

Id like to say we go to heaven but ya just never know.







Take life and death how it comes and go from there.
[/quote]

Apparently that needed to be fixed, LOL.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ChilDawg said:


> What do you think happens when we die *p-man* dolphinswin


either A.) Nothing B.) We sleep a long time C.) We go to heaven or D.) We come back as ants

Id like to say we go to heaven but ya just never know.







Take life and death how it comes and go from there.
[/quote]

Apparently that needed to be fixed, LOL.
[/quote]
I was interested in the ? and wanted to answer...?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> What do you think happens when we die p-man


We rot, just like every other carbon based life form.

Why, what do you think?
That we get judged by our "all loving, all knowing creator" and then sent to either hell or heaven?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dont believe in gawd but I do believe in souls and spirituality, and some sort of afterlife.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> What do you think happens when we die p-man


We rot, just like every other carbon based life form.

Why, what do you think?
That we get judged by our "all loving, all knowing creator" and then sent to either hell or heaven?
[/quote]
Yes


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Believe whatever you want to believe in . .


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think the world is going to end. We will all have long healthy and happy lives paying taxes, going to work, getting crabs and inevitably dying a slow and painful death...hrmmm...when put like that armageddon doesn't seem that bad.

No need to worry about it anyway...think about it, if the whole world dies that means they're just as f*cked as you, and it evens itself out.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

TheSpaz13 said:


> I don't think the world is going to end. We will all have long healthy and happy lives paying taxes, going to work, getting crabs and inevitably dying a slow and painful death...hrmmm...when put like that armageddon doesn't seem that bad.
> 
> No need to worry about it anyway...think about it, if the whole world dies that means they're just as f*cked as you, and it evens itself out.


you have a point, i wouldn't mind when i'm middle aged and if i don't have kids to be in a apocalyptic world of some kind like the game Fallout Las Vegas







, survival of the fittest everyman for himself would be a better way to go then in a hospital since i doubt the entire worlds population would be wiped out in one shot, at least not in the next few thousand years who knows when the next asteroid is coming or w.e that would wipe out everyone


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

if the world does end in 2012, then ill be damn happy that i didnt spend the last year of my life worrying about it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Believe whatever you want to believe in . .


"Belief" is not something one can choose.
Our minds believe according to the realism of the data supplied.

If one person's mind accepts the notion that there is a supernatural being somewhere that created man to love and serve him, so that when they died they could be rewarded with a pass through some pearly gates or punished by being thrown into a fiery pit, then that's what they're gonna believe.

If another person's mind sees that as a ridiculous bullshit myth that should have been outgrown eons ago, then that's what they're gonna believe.

The human race is wrought with ignorance, always has been and probably always will be.

There was a time when everybody on the planet "knew" the world was flat, and that the sun was being pulled across the sky by a guy in a chariot.
Most of us now "know" that's bullshit, but yet some still cling on to other "just as ridiculous" fantasies like god raping a virgin in her sleep sso the bastard son could be put to death in order to "fix" god's screw up...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i believe in placing my face in-between two well formed breasts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Stop trying to convert people to atheism.
I'll call in the bible bashers so you guys can argue your beliefs without realising how a like you are.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> I don't think the world is going to end. We will all have long healthy and happy lives paying taxes, going to work, getting crabs and inevitably dying a slow and painful death...hrmmm...when put like that armageddon doesn't seem that bad.
> 
> No need to worry about it anyway...*think about it, if the whole world dies that means they're just as f*cked as you, and it evens itself out*.











it does give me some relief knowing "Paul rodriguez Jr." is going down with me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Stop trying to convert people to atheism.
> I'll call in the bible bashers so you guys can argue your beliefs without realising how a like you are.


Bring 'em on man... I eat "bible bashers" for lunch.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think the world will end when Man ends it by their free well.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That darn "free well."
I knew it would cause problems someday...

We should have paid for it when we had the chance!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Free well a bitch I tell ya....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mother fuckin' thing...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Who's handing out the free wells?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The next door neighbor.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The Christians.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Too bad I don't have my own free will or I would of gladly got up and got the free well.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it's going to be one of those self-fulfilling kind of things. Everybody's going to go nuts and riot because the prophecy said they were going too.







If the Mayans are right, we're pretty much fucked, so kick back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've already kicked around the idea of creating a "2012 Survival Kit" and making it available on the web...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sh*t man, I just Googled it and there are tons of places already selling "2012 Survival Kits" out there!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

All you need is a shotgun and rifle with a ton of ammunition if rioting breaks out. 
*
 *


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

There is no survival for doomsday ....

Hey p-man if you dont believe in "spirituality" whats ur take on haunted places and ghosts


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The countdown to Doomsday next year is going to be fun as fack.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> There is no survival for doomsday ....
> 
> Hey p-man if you dont believe in "spirituality" whats ur take on haunted places and ghosts


unless you have an underground bunker out in the middle of nowhere, I consider myself a mild paranoid.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I are is speakin aboot du 2012 , NOW I HEAR THEM POLES DUN GUNNA CHANGE BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> The countdown to Doomsday next year is going to be fun as fack.


Im going to be crying and laughing if those mayans are correct


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Crying? Im going to take a relaxing walk to the mall and try to loot a Future Shop.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Crying? Im going to take a relaxing walk to the mall and try to loot a Future Shop.


Your little city ass can carry what 10-12lbs 100 yards? Might wanna be like p-man ad look for some mexicans ahead of time.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lmao^^^

Yes crying and or devastated , have you even seen the movie 2012


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Ecclesiastes 9:
5 For the living are conscious that they will die; but as for the dead, they are conscious of nothing at all, neither do they anymore have wages, because the remembrance of them has been forgotten. 6 Also, their love and their hate and their jealousy have already perished, and they have no portion anymore to time indefinite in anything that has to be done under the sun.

The bible says we go back to the ground and our thoughts perish. Psalms 146:4

There is no heaven hell trial when we die. Its nothing. No dead relative is looking down at us from heaven because "they have no portion anymore to time indefinite in anything that has to be done under the sun".

There is a biblical hope for the dead, but its not heaven.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

New testament
John 14
1 "Do not let your hearts be troubled. You believe in God[a]; believe also in me. 2 My Father's house has many rooms; if that were not so, would I have told you that I am going there to prepare a place for you? 3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am.

Old testament
Genesis 24:7 "Jehovah, the God of heaven, who took me from my father's house, and from the land of my nativity, and who spake unto me, and who sware unto me, saying, Unto thy seed will I give this land. He will send his angel before thee, and thou shalt take a wife for my son from thence."

Luke 16:19-26
19 "There was a rich man who was dressed in purple and fine linen and lived in luxury every day. 20 At his gate was laid a beggar named Lazarus, covered with sores 21 and longing to eat what fell from the rich man's table. Even the dogs came and licked his sores.

22 "The time came when the beggar died and the angels carried him to Abraham's side. The rich man also died and was buried. 23 In Hades, where he was in torment, he looked up and saw Abraham far away, with Lazarus by his side. 24 So he called to him, 'Father Abraham, have pity on me and send Lazarus to dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue, because I am in agony in this fire.'

25 "But Abraham replied, 'Son, remember that in your lifetime you received your good things, while Lazarus received bad things, but now he is comforted here and you are in agony. 26 And besides all this, between us and you a great chasm has been set in place, so that those who want to go from here to you cannot, nor can anyone cross over from there to us.'

Bible clearly says there is an afterlife. In the passage you cited it means the physical human body is dead and no longer conscious, your soul is a completely different case.


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't understand why some people put so much stock in the mayan calendar. I mean... the mayans believed that the gods made humans out of corn, and that was only after the gods failed trying to make them out of mud and wood.

an excerpt...

_In the long darkness before creation, the Maya gods pondered the dawning of a new age and the making of a people who would give them honor. They sought yellow corn; they sought white corn, for, as the Maya later wrote in the Popol Vuh, "these were the ingredients for the flesh of the human work, the human design" (Tedlock 1985:163). Water was ground with the maize to yield blood and flesh. The gods had tried to create humankind before, but their first attempt at creation, the animals of the earth, could not praise their makers. When the gods formed humans of earth, they collapsed as mud; when the gods carved humans out of wood, the forms looked like people, but they could not worship the gods and so the gods destroyed them. The gods succeeded in populating the earth only when humanity was shaped from maize, the very staff of human life. _

and to my understanding the mayan calendar doesn't mean the world is ending per say... but more along the lines of the end of the 4th mayan epoch and the beginning of the 5th

ie...the first epoch the mayan gods made animals
.....the second epoch - mud humans
.....the third....... - wood humans
.....the fourth..... - corn humans (this is the one we are on now and what the mayan priests where trying to capture in the calendar)
.....the fifth........ - ??? the mayan gods are supposed to remake humanity/world and make it better then all the previous eras.

I am by no means an expert, I just find things along these lines very interesting and like to read up on them, so this is just my very non-professional opinion on the matter.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think what everyone considers god is actually some other higher life form. An actualy entity not some supernatural thing. Al lthese ancient civilizations depict very similar things non of them being a supernatural god but an actual being. Hell if we found some tribe in the middle of a jungle and landed in helicopters they would think we were gods. I mean comon ancient civilization thought thunder and lightning were created by god. The mayan calender is based off of astrology. The "end" fo the calender is the begining of the age of aquarius where the sun will rise in that constilation. 2012 doesnt signify and end but a begining. Interperate the way you want but I see it as a new begining not the end. Humans seem to like dwelling on death and all things bad really. I mean we are truely born evil. Have a kid you'll see what I mean. You have to teach them to be nice.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^That is a good point. The Mayans aren't necessarily predicting the end of the world, they're predicting that great change will take place. Maybe it'll be like star trek and the Vulcans will drop in to rescue us with free power, food synthesizers and holodecks.
"Computer: I want a case of Yuengling, a party sized platter of nachos, and Megan Fox mud wrestling with Anglina Jolie."
Peace on earth at last.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^









INteresting


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Crying? Im going to take a relaxing walk to the mall and try to loot a Future Shop.


What's a future shop?







Is that like a Canadian thing?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Canadian version of best buy, exact same thing different name. Although best buy also owns future shop. Go figure.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have put on 70+ lbs in the past two years to embrace the world coming to an end in 2012. While all you skinny shits are dying of hunger, I will lay motionless like a large mouth bass in cold weather, surviving off of my body fat.









/sarcasm


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^HAHA wait for the skinny people to start dropping like flies then we'll eat them.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Traveller said:


> New testament
> John 14
> 1 "Do not let your hearts be troubled. You believe in God[a]; believe also in me. 2 My Father's house has many rooms; if that were not so, would I have told you that I am going there to prepare a place for you? 3 And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come back and take you to be with me that you also may be where I am.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree.









Romans 5:12 "Through one man sin entered into the world and death through sin, and thus death spread to all men because they had all sinned."
Romans 6:23 "The wages sin pays is death."

Why if we pay for our sins in dieing do we need to be eternally tortured?

The ancient Greek philosophers Socrates and Plato held that a soul inside a person survives death and never dies. What does the Bible teach about the soul? Adam "came to be a living soul," says Genesis 2:7. He did not receive a soul; he was a soul-a whole person. The Scriptures speak of a soul's doing work, craving food, being kidnapped, experiencing sleeplessness, and so forth. (Leviticus 23:30; Deuteronomy 12:20; 24:7; Psalm 119:28) Yes, man himself is a soul. When a person dies, that soul dies.-Ezekiel 18:4. (watchtower)

(Genesis 3:19) Adams punishment for sin is "Dust you are and to dust you will return."

Consider also the case of the righteous man Job, who suffered much. Wishing to escape his plight, he pleaded: "Who will grant me this, that thou mayest protect me in hell [Sheol], and hide me till thy wrath pass?"# (Job 14:13, Douay Version) How unreasonable to think that Job desired to go to a fiery-hot place for protection! To Job, "hell" was simply the grave, where his suffering would end. The Bible hell, then, is the common grave of mankind where good people as well as bad ones go. (watchtower)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I are is speakin aboot du 2012 , NOW I HEAR THEM POLES DUN GUNNA CHANGE BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


they change all the time, and it take a few hundred to a few thousand years to complete the reversal its not an overnight thing







, the dark part of this is normal or how it is now and the white is the reversal of DOOM THAT TEARS THE EARTH APART LIKE IN THE MOVIE 2012 AND EARTH WILL NEVER BE THE SAME AND EVERYTHING DIES, look how often it happens (relative to geologic time not human life) 2012 doomsday people should go read a high school science textbook :laugh:


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------

